# Article "Devil in the Details"



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a little quiz for the boiler guys {and gals}. How many errors can you spot in the {3} photos?






http://www.radiantandhydronics.com/ Click on 'Featured Story; "Devil in the Details"'.


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

The first photo the plastic pipe running across the c vent is obvious and plus I think there was a lawsuit against Kitek for that orange pipe failing in hydronic systems. 

The second pic the pump is installed incorrectly. The motor should be on its side never I top of the housing like that for those small resi pumps. 

And the third pic is a steal bushing in a brass check valve and there is no air vent, that line will be air locked


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

It could be kitec, but I think it looks more like watts. Not that it matters either way... I don't think it's a steel bushing either, just a corroded copper adapter. Slight leak with glycol in the system? Article says about 10-12 pipe diameters of straight pipe on the inlet side; in seven plus years I've never heard that before, never had an issue with noise either


----------

